# TS's next meet



## ToolSteel (Apr 1, 2016)

After coming to the realization that I'll never meet my goals in PLing, I've decided it's time to jump ship and take the easy road. Probably do physique so that I can stop doing ****ing box squats. 

You win snake.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 1, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> After coming to the realization that I'll never meet my goals in PLing, *I've decided it's time to jump ship and take the easy road.* Probably do physique so that I can stop doing ****ing box squats.
> 
> You win snake.



hahahahaha...now that's a funny statement!! Serious discipline goes into that...why do you think there is PL????


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 1, 2016)

You will need a heavy stock of razors unless this is April Fools material


----------



## mickems (Apr 1, 2016)

So it's bikini for you then?


----------



## mickems (Apr 1, 2016)

I was pondering that myself. Try practicing the poses sometimes lol. It's definitely not simple. Besides diet and training, posing is one third of that equation.


----------



## Maijah (Apr 1, 2016)

I for one would love to see a hairless Lego on stage in his glory


----------



## snake (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm just going to wait this tread out. I smell a trap!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 1, 2016)

You'd better just start doing calf raises now, 24x7.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2016)

**** this guy


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 1, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> You'd better just start doing calf raises now, 24x7.



He's gonna need the endurance for sure keeping that ass up high. 
Fuk that piece of shit!


----------



## Yaya (Apr 1, 2016)

Fuk u asshole faggot pile of shit

I heard from other members who know u that ur a dork queer punk

On its way!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 1, 2016)

Zeigler is doing that show too. Better step your game up bro


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 2, 2016)

To any of you dingys that haven't figgered it out yet, look at the date of the damn show.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2016)

Jenner said:


> hahahahaha...now that's a funny statement!! Serious discipline goes into that...why do you think there is PL????



That's a good debate for another thread actually. The training that goes into powerlifting is tough as ****kkkk sometimes. But I'm sure dieting can be tough too.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's a good debate for another thread actually. The training that goes into powerlifting is tough as ****kkkk sometimes. But I'm sure dieting can be tough too.


Didn't say it wasn't tough but not many components to it as far as what it takes to get on stage. And no, I'm not talking about for etc..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2016)

Jenner said:


> Didn't say it wasn't tough but not many components to it as far as what it takes to get on stage. And no, I'm not talking about for etc..



I know u didn't say it wasn't tough. I've only done one of them so I can't say which takes more dicipline and/or hard work. But I will say that training for a powerlifting meet is much harder in the gym. I've seen guys getting ready for bodybuilding shows and when they're in the gym they barely break a sweat. Just pumping blood into the muscles with sets of 15 to 20 no where close to failure. So in the aspect of training, PLing is much harder.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2016)

I'd like to hear from some one that has done both.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 2, 2016)

Jenner said:


> Didn't say it wasn't tough but not many components to it as far as what it takes to get on stage. And no, I'm not talking about for etc..


What's your total?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I know u didn't say it wasn't tough. I've only done one of them so I can't say which takes more dicipline and/or hard work. But I will say that training for a powerlifting meet is much harder in the gym. I've seen guys getting ready for bodybuilding shows and when they're in the gym they barely break a sweat. Just pumping blood into the muscles with sets of 15 to 20 no where close to failure. So in the aspect of training, PLing is much harder.



Both involve different levels of hard work but I'd probably give the edge to PLing because bodybuilding, in general, involves dropping volume quite a bit while prepping for a show so technically your working less than normal. Plus its less taxing on the CNS in general. 

As for discipline...bodybuilding wins by landslide. 
Prepping for a show was one of the most stressful things I've ever done. Your social life disappears (not because your working hard, but because you don't want to see people anymore), your work productivity goes to shit, your tired ALL the time, your penis doesn't feel like rising to challenge anymore...biologically, your body is literally shutting everything down until you stop starving yourself. 
And yet, you stick the plan and keep striving forward...if that isn't an insane level of discipline/self-control/willpower then I don't know what is


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah the dieting part has to be ridiculous. I'm sure after one or two times of doing it it gets a little easier because u know what the end result is going to look like and make everything worth doing.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I know u didn't say it wasn't tough. I've only done one of them so I can't say which takes more dicipline and/or hard work. But I will say that training for a powerlifting meet is much harder in the gym. I've seen guys getting ready for bodybuilding shows and when they're in the gym they barely break a sweat. Just pumping blood into the muscles with sets of 15 to 20 no where close to failure. So in the aspect of training, PLing is much harder.



Lol, that's what I mean...not talking only about training..


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 2, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> What's your total?


If I cared, I'd know....


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 2, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Both involve different levels of hard work but I'd probably give the edge to PLing because bodybuilding, in general, involves dropping volume quite a bit while prepping for a show so technically your working less than normal. Plus its less taxing on the CNS in general.
> 
> As for discipline...bodybuilding wins by landslide.
> Prepping for a show was one of the most stressful things I've ever done. Your social life disappears (not because your working hard, but because you don't want to see people anymore), your work productivity goes to shit, your tired ALL the time, your penis doesn't feel like rising to challenge anymore...biologically, your body is literally shutting everything down until you stop starving yourself.
> And yet, you stick the plan and keep striving forward...if that isn't an insane level of discipline/self-control/willpower then I don't know what is



My point exactly. .....


----------

